

Does anyone need a co-founder? - chrishacken

I'm looking to start or join a project with someone.  Preferably someone with skills and interests similar to mine.  I previously worked for a startup in Philly, where I was a UI Engineer.  I'm currently working on an iPhone game but want to get into something else once this is finished. I'll be looking to devote all of my time towards a new project.<p>I've coded in just about every language you can name, so I can adapt to whatever you've got going so far.  Most recently, I've been using Python, Backbone, Coffeescript, jQuery, SimpleDB, and some other stuff that probably isn't worth mentioning.<p>Feel free to email me, christopher(dot)hacken(at)gmail
======
formosa
I'd be careful about finding a "co-founder" half-hazardously. I've experienced
a number of partnerships and they more often than not - end badly.

Workload is hard to share even if you have similar skill sets because you'll
have different goals. You might be looking to build a company and he might be
looking to sell.

Other issues i've dealt with is miscommunication. It's hard to be brutally
open and straightforward with a stranger but its absolutely necessary because
it always leads to GIANT problems when you're not honest to the point of being
offensive.

~~~
chrishacken
Thank you for the suggestion but I'm not looking "half-hazardously". I've
already turned a few down that didn't fit my particular interests. I'm not
looking to get an email that interests me and go, "great lets start coding"..

Nevertheless, thank you for the advice.

